# plastic or metal boxes for outlet wiring?



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Should I purchase plastic or metal boxes to add a new receptacle?

I have a book and it tells me to go with plastic as opposed to metal.
It states that metal is for commercial and outdoor use.

I will be attaching it to the wall studs and then insulating?


thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Use plastic


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks atlantic


----------



## smokumchevy (Dec 16, 2006)

Metal boxes are fine and used in residential as well as commercial.

They are however recommended for outside walls being sealed and provide an easier means to draft proofing and rust prevention should you encounter moisture.

For a few bucks more it just to give you a simple 'slap it on' rather than having to install vapour barrier completely 'around' a metal box.

Instead, you simply v/b over and cut the face opening and your done.

-Greg


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*smokumchevy*

The boxes are for the outside perimeter walls (2X4 studs) and then I will insulate and vapor barrier over.

I assume I can go for either one.
When my house was built 3 yrs ago. metal was used.
I assume I can do either?


thanks


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Should I purchase plastic or metal boxes to add a new receptacle?
> 
> I have a book and it tells me to go with plastic as opposed to metal.
> It states that metal is for commercial and outdoor use.
> ...


Metal is not necessiraly for commercial use, it was used for both until fairly recently when first fiberglass, then plastic or rubber took over the residential area, because they are cheaper to purchase and less labor intensive to install since each box itself does not have to be grounded.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks for the additional information.

I may try both


----------



## smokumchevy (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry, after re-reading my post I made it confusing. I meant to say 'the plastic boxes, however, are recommended for outside walls etc etc' .

note: you still have to ground inside the plastic boxes as well as the outlet because the ground screw in there grounds the strap for when say a switch (that normally doesnt have a groundscrew) is used.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Yummy, do not bother using metal, use plastic.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*atlantic*

Because I respect your advice and hold you in high regard, I will go with plastic.

Thanks Atlantic and everyone for their advice.


----------

